

Ask HN:  Where do I learn customer discovery skills - cschmitt

I love building web apps and can build MVP's with the best of them.  My problem is that I suck at customer discovery. So I tend to build web MVP's that go no where with little to no feedback.<p>What tips do you guys have for weekend entrepreneurs like me who want to build web apps but suck at customer discovery?
======
czbond
I feel your pain. It can be hard to get out of the building if you're just
"searching" for an idea. If you're passionate about the idea And/Or you have
to make it work - those help. Depending on your concept and the target
demographic, it's much easier to put yourself where they are - and just ask
questions. (B2C products are great for coffee shops, B2B at lobby area of a
conference [so you don't have to pay to get in]).

I like putting myself into the flow of traffic to force it. Cold calls can be
difficult, but the fear goes away after a while.

If you're looking for something formal, the Lean Startup Machine is a great
experience that helps encourage you. (Not affiliated at all).

